# I Tried To Give Him Away



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

... but no takers last night at his first beginning obedience class. He was awful ... horrible ... frustrating.. I about cried. 

I knew it was going to be bad before we went, but I didn't know the magnitude of badness then! He would focus decently when we were sitting (it was a big class inside a building .. beginning obedience class at this training club always is big). As soon as we would start 'heeling' ... loose term that obvious my guy had no idea what it was... he pulled constantly until the exercise was finished trying to reach other dogs. I have never seen (or my hands felt) something so extreme. He wants to see every .. single .. dog .. there. It was ridiculous .. my hands were beet red by the end of class. I was a pole on the end of the leash for all the attention he gave me, holding him back from his objective. Any redirection did NOTHING to break his focus ... on the other dogs of course and not me.

I toyed with the idea of just murdering him and leaving him there on the slab. I really should have just stopped and made him sit out, but I just kept going and he just kept pulling and trying to reach the dogs.

So incredibly frustrated right now. I know he's immature and will be probably slower to mature than my other GSDs (he's my fifth) have been .. but oh .. my .. lord.

And yes, we work at home and obviously he isn't like this at home, although he's not handler focused there really either once we're in motion.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

How old is he?

My puppy worked for every meal starting at 4 months... Every kibble or scrap of meat.... Even before then I wouldn't feed her during a training day till after class. Helped a whole ton with focus.

It's all new, don't kill him yet! Give it a few more weeks to adjust!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's still young, and this is his first class I'm assuming?

How is he while training just outside on the sidewalk, in a park, etc? I would work really hard in medium distraction areas at keeping his attention.

In both puppy and basic obedience classes I would always bring a tug toy, treats and a blanket. First, he was taught from day one to stay on the blanket while I was seated, the only time he was allowed off the blanket was when we were actively working. Second, all play and sniffing was only done offleash so he knew onleash time was work only. Third, most classes can be boring for dogs, when the trainer speaks all the humans are listening and nothing is going on for the dogs. So that's when I would pull out the tug toy, I could play tug quietly with Delgado if I saw him getting bored and it was a quiet way of entertaining him while I could still listen intently to what the trainer was saying.

Stick with it, even if you need to back farther away from the class to keep his attention, the benefits of him learning to listen to you while in such a high distraction area is invaluable.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

He's 5 months old. Thanks for the commiseration. He definitely wasn't bored. He's sooo focused on the other dogs he hadn't a clue there was even a class going on. I've never seen such insanity hehe. Treats .. eh .. he is extremely food motivated but could barely bother to turn his head far enough to get one and I had a hard time finding a behavior worth rewarding. Blech. It was definitely sensory overload for him, even though he had been to a puppy class there that finished about 3 weeks ago (it had a puppy and advanced class going concurrently so there were quite a few dogs there then, just not the magnitude that is beginning obedience).

I don't feed him supper before going to class. It still didn't help with all that stimulation. Maybe his ball .. we'll see. I just have a lot of work ahead of me. The problem with the building is with the class so large there's not a lot of room left to get out of the way. Maybe I should take him back out there Thur and let him sit through some of their other classes just for the exposure.

ETA: One of the instructors offered to hold him while I signed up. I told him he could give him back in 6 months. He declined for some reason! The same instructor told me during one of the puppy classes that Varik could have been his dog last year .. they acted so similar .. there is hope ... if we both survive.


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

Kaiser does the same blasted thing. He wants to meet all the other dogs and until that happens it is nearly impossible to get him focused on me.
Perhaps I'm just weak but when we get to the drop in agility class he and I will carefully go around to the others and introduce ourselves. I always get the owners attention before and ask permission before approaching. Once we have met most of the people of all species we can generally get down to playing with the toys (jumps, tubes, teeter totter, etc.).

So I can relate, it's like dealing with a very stubborn 5 year old who wants his Umpa Lumpa now! But having now experienced this perhaps you can plan ahead. Do you know any of the other people in the class? If your dog isn't aggressive toward other dogs, perhaps arrive early and see if some of the other owners will introduce their dogs and then the group can cluster together. Maybe that will help keep your dogs attention where you want it.
Also keep in mind: while this is hard, once you and Xan have got this under control the other stuff will become easier.

Also: feel free to cheat. How does Xan feel about raw stew meat? One trick I use is to hold a piece of meat in my fist and let Kaiser stiff and try to work is nose in to my hand. this only lasts about 30 seconds to a minute before I let him have the treat, but he'll usually spend some time checking to see if another piece of meat might show up.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

OK, so same place just *many* more dogs is the only difference?

Keep consistant that greetings are not allowed and he should hopefully settle as he quickly realizes that making a fuss isn't working. You can try using the mat/blanket technique to enforce where he is to sit during class. 

Really enforce a "look at me" or "focus" command, I found it very useful for Delgado while we were moving around the room during training.

Also find a REALLY high value treat that only comes out during training, one trainer used hotdogs, another used string cheese. Delgado loves Wellness Wellbites, they're soft enough to put into tiny peaces but very stinky and apparently tasty lol


----------



## WendyM (Aug 21, 2013)

Galathiel said:


> ETA: One of the instructors offered to hold him while I signed up. I told him he could give him back in 6 months.


Lol, when people tell me how beautiful Morgan is and how much they wish they had her, I often hold the leash out to them and say "Here you go. Just please give her back in 2-3 years." Oddly, no one has extended their hand to actually take the leash yet. 

We start basic puppy training tonight and I'm fairly sure my dog is going to be the "example" dog. My husband and I watched Monday night's class without her and all I could think was how no other dog was completely losing their mind at the number of dogs there. Should be fun. I am both completely looking forward to it and completely dreading it. But that's what these classes are for, right? Somebody please say I'm right!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Oh puppyhood! I don't miss it one bit. 

You'll get there, be consistent and make training fun for you both.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I tried hot dogs which he never gets at home and loves. But it paled in comparison to D.O.G.S. I use the Wellbites at home and he loves them. Maybe I'll see if he likes that better in a class setting. I cut each one into about 9 cubes so they go a long way. Then I guess it's on to cheese or chicken. Or maybe he needs a brain transplant. 

He had three 'friends' from puppy class that are there for this class and he was glad to see them, but was just as glad to see randomdog01 that happened to be nearby as well. Varik is such a turkey. Yeah I was not excited about going through puppyhood again after all these years .. and I was right!!!


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

He's a baby, move away a bit, till you can get focus on you, then work your way closer. If the room is small, it may not be a good class for you right now. No way I'd be walking and "heeling" if I can't even get attention. 

Do stuff he can do in a place he can do it and slowly add. If 10 dogs in a class are too much, work with 2 dogs in an open space and far enough away that he has a chance to be right.

He'll learn, but don't expect things out of him he's not capable of...yet. Don't worry, he'll get there, just gotta take the right steps.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Sounds like Varik's owner is a turkey too. Sorry couldn't help it. Can't stand to hear people dish their dogs especially so young.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

This is also why working for every meal helps because even with no distraction my puppy learns to focus on me or not eat. (I know, I am one of those mean starving my puppy people!  )

Try a ball on a rope or something too. It's was a life saver when Dante was a puppy in high distraction areas. But it will get better, the first night is always the worst as everyone gets to know each other. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Maybe you should try to help it, Madlab. I do it all the time on this forum 'sweet syrupy smile'. I wasn't dishing on him .. I was reporting actual events hehe.

I'm sure you were never frustrated ... ever. /sarcasmoff


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I appreciate your post! I wish we were in the same class together because Rusty was rotten in some of our beginning classes. It would have been nice to have another owner ready to pull their hair out with me. I do not cry...but after one class I wept on the way home. lol

It DOES get better, promise. Some good suggestions in this thread


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

In order to get his attention back, YOU need to be much more interesting than those other dogs. If that means talking in a high, squeaky voice and jumping around like a fool - that's what you do!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

crackem said:


> He's a baby, move away a bit, till you can get focus on you, then work your way closer. If the room is small, it may not be a good class for you right now. No way I'd be walking and "heeling" if I can't even get attention.
> .


This. 
If I had to I would be doing:
<look-reward>
<look-one step-reward>
etc. 
3 meter circles to the left, mini call backs.... these exercises are short, sweet, and set him up for success rather than just pulling you in a line toward DOGS.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> I'm sure you were never frustrated


Yea but if I'm frustrated it's my fault not the dogs.

I'll telepathically send the message to your pup that it's owner is gonna get better and not be frustrated and allow thew pup to grow up in peace.

The pup answered it will be a great dog for sure.

Happy now


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm quite happy. Another person to ignore as life is short.  

As to the others, like I said I knew he was going to be overstimulated. There were just sooo many dogs in the space. I just have more work to do and I know he has some maturing to do as well. It will get better, even if we just go to be wall huggers. He may need to take this class 2 or 3 times .. who knows ?  It's nice to be able to vent AND get some practical tips as well. Commiseration is also good too!


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> In order to get his attention back, YOU need to be much more interesting than those other dogs. If that means talking in a high, squeaky voice and jumping around like a fool - that's what you do!


see, i'm lazy, i don't even get into that all that much. If I have to act a fool all the time, i get tired 

I try and stay calm almost all the time and the puppy gets excited for me, and that gets them things they want. Me always getting excited so they perk up results in me being tired 

I used to, and to a degree I still do, but some squeaks and kissing noises is about as far as I take it. I can't act like a 12 year old girl at a One Direction concert anymore. 

I just move further way from distractions and let the puppy figure out they can "control" me and the good stuff by doing things I want them to do. I let them think they're in control, when I really I am. I learned that from my wife, though I still can't figure out when she's doing it to me. 

Gradually i get closer to distractions and demand more, but not too much too early.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

This has been a struggle for me for a very long time... My dog just turned a year and still does it... Well he's not crazy hyper about it but dogs are WAY more interesting then toy of food! I would agree with the above that you are probably being boring(no offense!), I'll kind of jump around a bit and talk in a high pitched voice and praise like a crazy person. That part was tough for me because I'm a very shy quiet person. Some dogs just need more motivation then food, you acting like this is the best thing ever can motivate them as well.

I agree with working for meals too... I've been doing this all along and my dog automatically looks to me when I put food down. What also helped was finding something he liked a lot... My dogs not too interested in food(he won't even eat most treats from the pet store, the only thing that gets his attention somewhat is boiled or baked chicken)... I found that he went nuts for his tug toy at the end of his flirt pole so now we train with that instead of food. I would also suggest practicing every day at home and then start practicing on your own in public areas, slowly add in more distractions. And like everyone else said he is still young yet and well it may get worse before it gets better(i.e puberty) but it will get better if you stick with it!!


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

MadLab said:


> Sounds like Varik's owner is a turkey too. Sorry couldn't help it. Can't stand to hear people dish their dogs especially so young.


Can you not understand sarcasm and humor? 

OP--my dog was the same way...LORD I wanted to cry!!!! You know what worked? Not crying, and working really hard to block out all the other dogs that weren't pulling and fighting. Focus on him so he can focus on me.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I thought your post was hilarious and very familiar. It makes me glad that the closest puppy classes to me are an hour away. I know I would be tempted to go if I lived closer and I would be right there with you I'm afraid


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Pup is now asking to come and join my pack


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I offered to give my dog away at our last obedience trial. lol

no takers there either. One woman said "I'd love a perfectly trained dog" unfortunately I didn't have one of those


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

MadLab said:


> Pup is now asking to come and join my pack


Cut it out. You sound ridiculous.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

And you sound like you don't understand humor and sarcasim


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

5 months old. don't wait for class to train. train and socialize
everyday. i like training in short sessions. each session last 5 to 10
minutes. you can make the session longer as the dog learns. you
can conduct a lot of sessions during the course of a day. i like
adding in distractions slowly. i think it's much for a puppy to try
to learn something when there's distractions because almost
everything is a distraction to a pup. train indoors and outside. 
you always set up play/socializing/training dates with one or two dogs.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

MadLab said:


> And you sound like you don't understand humor and sarcasim


And again, you sound ridiculous. 

OP---I figure us with the wild dogs should join a commune. We can form one large hairless owner crying circle...lmao!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i didn't mean to say "you always set up play/socializing/training dates with one or two dogs". i meant to to say "you could set play/socializing/training dates with one or two dogs. training around one or two dogs maybe easier on your dog. i like having private lessons in the begining of training.

QUOTE=doggiedad;4191834]5 months old. don't wait for class to train. train and socialize
everyday. i like training in short sessions. each session last 5 to 10
minutes. you can make the session longer as the dog learns. you
can conduct a lot of sessions during the course of a day. i like
adding in distractions slowly. i think it's much for a puppy to try
to learn something when there's distractions because almost
everything is a distraction to a pup. train indoors and outside. 

>>>>>you always set up play/socializing/training dates with one or two dogs.<<<<< [/QUOTE]


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Galathiel no advice here just some commiseration. I swear I spent two years apologizing to a variety of people when Daisy was a pup. You sound very knowledgeable and experienced . I hope to have a puppy sometime in the distant future but reading your story is bringing back the memories of Daisy and Lucky as puppies and young adolescents. Whoa I think I might start taking vitamins right now. I had to laugh as you described his reactions. in class. Once on a ride home from OB class I told Daisy one of us was going to run the show and it wasn't her. She at that time managed to somehow get out of her seat restraint and ripped my medication bag from the pharmacy drive thru open. Yeah obviously the boss position was still open in her mind. I have to say she settled down eventually had great recall and it one day dawned on me I hadn't had to apologize to anyone for a long time. Sitting here w/three seniors I love reading the posts re all these puppies. Hang on that time is so short. It wont be like this for long or at least that is what the song says. 
Maggi


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Daisy, i asked my husband when we were going to get another puppy. He said "bit until i forget about this one! "

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

My dog Minka was exactly that way as a puppy in that it was one big meet and greet in her mind. I did not let her go up to the other dogs and asked people to give us a little room. When I had her in puppy agility she would come out or over obstacles and dash for the first dog she would see. Instead of focusing on agility I was busy setting myself up to head her off. One thing I found that helped was 1. Exercise her BEFORE I went to training. Getting rid of her excess energy made it easier for her to settle down. 2. Bring really good treats and a toy she really liked and get her focus that way. 3. And as mentioned, try and put space between yourself and others and just work on getting his attention.

I kept telling myself that I would rather have a overly dog friendly GSD pup than a dog aggressive GSD 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Very high drive puppy in to close proximity to very high distractions. I agree with crackem. Move away from the other dogs. Bring him out side of the reactivity Zone then work on engagement. I think a puppy class is better in a big field. That way you can slowly reduce the size of the reactivity zone as his focus becomes more solid.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

OP, it's understandable to get frustrated, as long as you aren't taking it out on your pup (and it doesn't sound like you are). 

Working with high drive, high energy dogs is not for the faint of heart, that is for sure!

Keep at it! I totally understand your frustration, my pup has a low threshold and needs to learn how to cap her drives. It can make for some pretty frustrating training, especially for a green handler like me, but every now and then I see a glimmer of hope!

Is there another training place with smaller classes near you? Maybe a smaller class size will help?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  The only other classes in our areas ARE smaller .. they're at Petsmart. While I've heard good things about the trainers that work at our local Petsmart, the area they use would be wayyyy too small for my 5 month old pup. He's great at home and knows his basic commands and a trick or two as well. It's just the proximity of other dogs. It was just a bit much. I took him out (we do make field trips once or twice a week) and he did do better without so much stimulation, although still a toot. And he's a shopaholic!! He finds all kinds of things that he needs at Petsmart. We also walked down to Lowe's and around. 

It was just a comedy (dark comedy) of errors. First class .. in a hurry to get there as it is a bit of a drive and I knew a lot would be there to sign up. He had banged his shoulder while chasing a softball this weekend so I've been curtailing his activity some since then. It just all boiled over. Didn't make me feel less harried about half way through the class when I'm sweating, my hands are red and my pup is having a grand time!

It would be nice to have a big open field to work in .. except it's still around 100 ish degrees here with high humidity and enough mosquitoes to carry off a water buffalo. I could have definitely used some more room to get away from the herd a bit.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I like that you are not giving up. Here are a few puppy tips I learned: A hungry dog will work for food - do not feed the dog before training. A tired dog is a good dog - a work out before training will take some of the energy out and let the dog focus. Nothing in life is free - the dog has to do something for everything it gets, whether a toy or treat. Practice eye attention with a clicker - when the dog looks at you, click and treat. Eye attention is the key to keeping their head where it should be during training. If the dog is totally ignoring you, be more interesting - happy voice, animated body language, etc. 

Also we used to do an exercise in puppy class (in which all dogs had shots already etc) In the beginning of class all dogs are on their mats, then we get up and walk around in a circle stopping at each mat and let the dog sniff, move on until you get back to your own mat. That way the dogs get to smell each other without actually meeting face to face. Keep up the good work, you are at the stubborn adolescent stage - it will pass.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> Daisy, i asked my husband when we were going to get another puppy. He said "bit until i forget about this one! "
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:laugh: Oh yeah! Totally understand. I still get tics thinking about Daisy's first two years.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

It did help when we were able to take a class in the summer in a big open field. We both loved it.

When we were in the small space building it helped if I got there a tad bit early and walked around the parking lot with him, then brought him in the training room and we walked the perimeter together and would go through some obedience. Then when the other dogs started to arrive he was already there, sniffed around and wasn't "oh my gosh, oh my gosh there's a dog". We worked on "watch me" a lot and I would stop his gaze and distractions by asking for watch me and blocking his view if I had to. Seemed generic but it worked. He eventually caught on and I started to look forward to going to the classes with him. Good luck


----------

